# Looking for suggestions on bags for customers at fairs



## Thistle Creek Honey (Sep 27, 2015)

What sort of bags do you use for customers at craft fairs? 

We tried using recycled plastic shopping bags, but not all customers were into old shopping bags for thier shiny new soaps and lotions they just paid good money for.

We tried brown paper lunch bags, but had similar feedback.

We tried those small paper gift bags you get at party stores, but the string handles regularly detach from the bag. Real bad when they just bought $20 of honey and it goes  crashing to the floor. 

We haven't found a good alternative that doesn't fall apart and doesn't cost more than the lip balm they just bought. Any help?


----------



## gigisiguenza (Sep 27, 2015)

Try this place.... they have a huge variety at excellent prices

These in particular might interest you because they are sturdy, professional looking, and a definite step up from the generic shopping bag

0.10¢ a bag is the end cost of these small ones - $26 for a case of 250
  http://www.storesupply.com/pc-14395-628-shopping-bags-frosted-plastic-clear-92404.aspx 

 0.13¢ a bag is the end cost of these medium ones - $34 for a case of 250
  http://www.storesupply.com/pc-13333-628-shopping-bags-frosted-plastic-clear-92401.aspx 

HTH 

ETA they also have larger sizes in that bag too


----------



## Serenity (Sep 28, 2015)

I use brown paper bags. They tick the environmental box as they're recyclable and they look smart if you buy good quality ones. My small bags for 1-2 bars of soap have no handle like these: http://www.packqueen.com.au/c/gift-bags/paper-bags/brown-paper-bags/200101
but I have bigger ones with a handle like these: http://www.packqueen.com.au/c/gift-bags/paper-gift-bags/brown-paper-bags/200203

I've never had any problems with the handles.


----------



## penelopejane (Sep 28, 2015)

Maybe you could personalise the brown paper ones with a stamp of your business logo and name.


----------



## Spice (Sep 28, 2015)

gigisiguenza said:


> Try this place.... they have a huge variety at excellent prices
> 
> These in particular might interest you because they are sturdy, professional looking, and a definite step up from the generic shopping bag
> 
> ...


I like these. I am using the plastic grocery type bag too and I dont feel good about anymore. It worked at first, now I need something more.


----------



## navigator9 (Sep 28, 2015)

I use small, white paper bags stamped in colors that go with my branding. They're stamped with something decorative, and my business name. They're cheap, and they're attractive. If you have time, usually at a craft fair it gets pretty busy, but if you have a helper, you can fold over an inch or so at the top, punch two holes, thread it with ribbon, and tie a bow. The folding and punching could be done ahead of time. I use these for one or two soaps. For more than that, I use small kraft bags with handles. They're more expensive, but they look pretty. I stamp those also. With these, you can tie a small bow to the handle, or punch a hole in one of your business cards, thread some ribbon through it, and attach it to the handle of the bag. To me, small details matter when I'm shopping, so when I started my business, I was determined to pay attention to small things like making the bags look pretty.


----------



## cmzaha (Sep 28, 2015)

I use white lunch bag size from Smart & Final. They are recycleable which is good here. Many people that go fairs and outdoor markets do not like plastic. I do also use the cub size white handle gift bags from Papermart and have actually never had the handle give way. Those I use for larger orders. http://www.papermart.com/white-shopping-bags/id=4136#4136  and this type for just a few bars http://www.papermart.com/white-grocery-bags/id=3629#3629  #4 size


----------



## shunt2011 (Sep 28, 2015)

I use white handled bags. I place a decorative label on the bag with my business and contact info as well as my website. I've haven't had even one handle break off. I found them at a jewelry supply called Gems on Display.


----------



## Thistle Creek Honey (Sep 30, 2015)

Thanks for the replies. Think well try some of the paper bags and see if they're better than the party store bags


----------



## Lmecher (Oct 16, 2015)

I get mine at Papermart. The quality is wonderful, never had a handle detach. My customers love these. It is great to see people walking around displaying my name and logo.
I use a paper bag with twisted handles. It is made from recycled paper and only .18 cents each. I buy the "cub" size and hand stamp my name and logo onto the bag. 
http://www.papermart.com/recycled-kraft-shopping-bags/id=4132#4132

for single items, I use a small brown paper bag, I run these through my printer and put my name and logo on them also. $1.43 per 100, just over a penny each.  item 1101
http://www.papermart.com/kraft-grocery-bags/id=3626#3626


----------



## Dorymae (Oct 16, 2015)

First ask yourself what image you are trying to portray.  Are you all natural? Luxury or high end? Simple country?  Your bags should reflect your image as a whole. Natural I would go with a plain brown handled bag. Country, maybe a gingham print. Luxury, perhaps a euro style bag in your company color.


----------



## Nevada (Oct 16, 2015)

DF folds bags out of old Atlas Maps.


----------



## Spice (Oct 19, 2015)

Dorymae said:


> First ask yourself what image you are trying to portray.  Are you all natural? Luxury or high end? Simple country?  Your bags should reflect your image as a whole. Natural I would go with a plain brown handled bag. Country, maybe a gingham print. Luxury, perhaps a euro style bag in your company color.


Dorymae, I look up the euro style bags, very nice, I wondered if gender would be part of bag picking? I like the euro style, would it brother men to walk around with a bag like that?  Just wondering?


----------



## Dorymae (Oct 19, 2015)

Spice said:


> Dorymae, I look up the euro style bags, very nice, I wondered if gender would be part of bag picking? I like the euro style, would it brother men to walk around with a bag like that?  Just wondering?



I actually keep plain bags for the men. I would say they are about 15% of my sales. I find the men just pick thing out quick, unlike the women who browse. The bags I use for the men are white and do not have my name on it or any identifying marks. I don't know if it matters to them, but my fiancé suggested it and I thought it was a good idea.


----------



## Wildcraft_Garden (Nov 1, 2015)

Great ideas! I have so far just used waxed bags for individual soaps, and small paper bags for multiple soaps. I use a sticker to seal them closed.


----------



## quiltertoo (Nov 1, 2015)

Walmart sells white lunch bags. Check them out. They're great for just a few soaps. Look much nicer than the brown bags and you could stamp or print on them.

Mary Lou


----------

